# One customer decided he's tax exempt



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I started charging sales tax to the customer, and everyone paid, no questions, except one. Sent the check in without the tax, never called or anything, he calls himself a 'Reverend'. The property is his house. 
Im just not sure how this works, do I need some sort of tax exempt form for him to fill out?


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

Yep he must fill a form I think its a t-3 form ? business name tax ID number and all that good stuff 

being his house he stands no chance unless he have it setup as a place of worship 


good luck


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

blk90s13;1010471 said:


> Yep he must fill a form I think its a t-3 form ? business name tax ID number and all that good stuff
> 
> being his house he stands no chance unless he have it setup as a place of worship
> 
> good luck


Some churches have a house set up as a parsonage, so it could very well be tax exempt.

Yes, get a tax exempt form from him if you don't believe him, or just file $xx.xx as tax exempt.

We do it all the time with churches, schools, etc.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

So I dont NEED the form filled out by him?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Get it to cover yourself.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes you need the form. ST-3 in NJ


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i dealt with this a few years ago, in OHIO if the house is owned by the church it is exempt if it is owned by him he pays tax.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

In the state of ct. He must pay sales tax. If doesn't want to pay he must fill out a ct sale tax exempt form and provide a 501C or 503C depending on there set up(tax exempt fed forms) if not he pay's the tax. What it comes down to in ct is you are responsible to collect all due sales tax so if he does not pay you will for him for all services provided.


----------



## hoskm01 (Oct 17, 2008)

You guy's have sales tax on services in your states? Ouch, big government is bad.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Sales tax on service? Probably the next thing Michigan is going to do to get a lil more money


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

In Ontario they still pay, they just get it back from the government.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

It's mandatory in Ohio for plowing and salting services. Been this way for about the past 5 or 6 years. I don't remeber when it took effect.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

Rc2505;1021254 said:


> It's mandatory in Ohio for plowing and salting services. Been this way for about the past 5 or 6 years. I don't remeber when it took effect.


i think its been at least 10 maybe longer


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

JeffNY;1010456 said:


> I started charging sales tax to the customer, and everyone paid, no questions, except one. Sent the check in without the tax, never called or anything, he calls himself a 'Reverend'. The property is his house.
> Im just not sure how this works, do I need some sort of tax exempt form for him to fill out?


''The property is his house''.Unless he uses his house as part of a continuation of the church where he's hired AND fills out the Religious Exemption certificate once a year,he has to pay you the correct sales tax for your jurisdiction.I get the very strong feeling he's trying to evade paying the tax as his guise as a reverend.I get this once in a while--DON'T let him get away with it because if you don't collect the tax from him if he doesn't give you the form you will be liable for all the tax if you should get audited.


----------



## plowzilla (Nov 19, 2004)

hoskm01;1014111 said:


> You guy's have sales tax on services in your states? Ouch, big government is bad.


That the democratic way!!! The saying used to be" tax and spend". now its spend and tax!! Pretty soon will see a 2nd civil war if they keep this up:laughing:


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

viper881;1021150 said:


> Sales tax on service? Probably the next thing Michigan is going to do to get a lil more money


Of course--this is NY.How else would our big shot politicians such as Eliot Spitzer be able to afford $5K an hour prostitutes and for all the other wasteful spending our state does, especially when it comes to NYC?Oh--no sales tax on prostitution,but that's only because it's still illegal.:laughing:


----------



## plowbum (Feb 14, 2010)

JeffNY;1010517 said:


> So I dont NEED the form filled out by him?


He should have a tax exempt form to supply to you, tell him you need a copy. I request a copy with churches and state run non profit organizations for my records and taxes. If they are legit there should be no problem for them providing it.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

here is one form http://www.osc.state.ny.us/agencies/ac946.pdf

You will need to keep a copy of this with your records/ acounting info. If he really is tax exempt he will have this form and have him make you a copy. Dont forget to check the address and name. If your bills/invoices are in his name and the tax exempt form is in the name of a church or non profit you'll have a problem. If he cannot produce the form he has to pay taxes: http://www.chemistry.buffalo.edu/documents/RFtaxExemptForm.pdf


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

hey plowzilla who would we fight? the fat lazy politicians or the fat lazy freeloaders? I think what we (all hard working self reliant americans) will eventually do is refuse to pay the taxes. what are they gonna do when all their power is gone because we quit giving it to them? vote republican and demand smaller government!!!!


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

why the hell is a preacher tax free? does his reading from a bible help society more than my landscaping? don't get me started our gov't is so quickly turning its back on the founders beliefs that made this the greatest most prosperous nation in the history of the world. It makes me sad to know my kids will never be able to reap the benefits of their hard work. Already today over 1/2 of your earnings are taken away from you and "spread around"


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

snowman55;1033677 said:


> why the hell is a preacher tax free? does his reading from a bible help society more than my landscaping? don't get me started our gov't is so quickly turning its back on the founders beliefs that made this the greatest most prosperous nation in the history of the world. It makes me sad to know my kids will never be able to reap the benefits of their hard work. Already today over 1/2 of your earnings are taken away from you and "spread around"


Relax snowman--if that preacher owns that house and not his church,he most certainly does need to pay Jeffny the sales tax on the plowing service.I see this once in a while-religious leaders of all faiths who try either knowingly or not to avoid sales tax on personal matters,having nothing to do with their organization.If they do know,they should be ashamed of themselves.I wish Jeffny would tell us now how this played out.


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

If you get audited, for every invoice (customer) that you did not charge (or received) sales tax without having their (current during service time) tax exempt for on file you will have to pay the taxes due and get a fine per invoice (not per account, per invoice!). Cover your self and get the certificate, or be prepared to get fined, it happened to us years ago and we learned to be a pain in the azz about it to our customers.


----------

